# A compliation of my sketches / manuscripts.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Going to upload "some" failed pieces, sketches and some general musical jokes, I say some since I have way WAY too many to post them all here.

Just 1 image for now, will upload more at a later date.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Going to upload "some" failed pieces, sketches and some general musical jokes, I say some since I have way WAY too many to post them all here.
> 
> Just 1 image for now, will upload more at a later date.
> 
> View attachment 86972


Do not throw them away Jamie, one day you regret it .


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Do not throw them away Jamie, one day you regret it .


Hmm, maybe, by the way I will upload the Requiem vocal parts you wanted to see soon


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Great, going to print it to study it better. 
( Still, if that's alright wit you?)


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Great, going to print it to study it better.
> ( Still, if that's alright wit you?)


Sure thing! Just posting more now, although you wont find anything interesting, since these are my sketches therefore obsolete to me.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)




----------

